# Re:



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

Why not call The Gheenoe factory they will be happy to tell you what and how to do it.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Sorry Charlie...

What you are asking is very difficult to explain as there are an incredible amount of variables. What would help would be some pictures.

To start, the hulls are not that thick to begin with and were designed that way. The aluminum rail cap adds the rigidity to the shape. If that is missing then you have a problem (but it can be overcome).

If all you want to do is to add rigidity to the hull all you need is epoxy, 6oz cloth and coremat.

Without more specifics on what the problem is and the desired outcome, I really can't offer more support at this time. If you simply add stiffness to the sides you may actually cause more harm to the rest due to the change of flexing of the hull when flexing was specifically designed into the hull.

Post pictures and then state the problem and your intentions.


----------



## sr5boy (May 12, 2010)

Heres what I got goin on. Its a cosmetic problem but it is also a structural thing, its just not like ive seen on other gheenoes.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

That may be one of those "franchise Gheenoes"


----------



## sr5boy (May 12, 2010)

franchise???


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Gheenoe licensed production rights to other builders in the past.
ergo: franchises

I've seen that ripple at the gunnel before.
It was caused by attaching the cap rail to the hull
from both ends working towards the middle.
The difference in gunnel length from cap rail length,
ended up in the area between the last few pop rivets,
which is what causes that ripple.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> That may be one of those "franchise Gheenoes"


Easy!!! ;D


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

It is flimsy because it is missing the rail cap. Get one and install and problem solved.


----------



## sr5boy (May 12, 2010)

no ducknut, it was flemsy when i had the rails still on. that makes sense what u said brett. i think im going to try to straighten it up with a series of clamps and then reglass it. My buddy has a fiberglass chopper gun i really want to try out. By the way....where can i find some new rubrails?


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> its just not like ive seen on other gheenoes.


Doesn't look like a real gheenoe.


----------



## sr5boy (May 12, 2010)

is there any way to know whether its a "real gheenoe"? it said gheenoe on the side and has a vin#


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That hull identity number tells everything

http://boatsafe.com/nauticalknowhow/hin.htm

http://www.uscgboating.org/recalls/mic_detail.aspx?id=GHE


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Just keep in mind if it is a real gheenoe it was designed for a small motor in calm waters

Dave


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Charlie,

Maybe I can help. First, from the photo the rub rails are missing on your boat. That is an easy fix. Just get new ones from the Gheenoe Shop. They are installed with a heavy aluminum pop rivets. Get those the same place. They may be 3/16" ? A pop rivet gun is very cheap and especially so if a Harbor Freight is nearby.

To reinforce the gunnel I would use 6oz e-glass tape 2" or 3" wide and epoxy. Read about how to use epoxy on the boat building forums. It is easy, but messy. Buy some nitrile gloves at Harbor Freight or maybe Sam's Club.

Epoxy is here  www.raka.com  or here  www,bateau.com. The latter has a lot of in depth info and a forum.

I hope this helps and best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

What Frank said is a much better option than using a chopper.


----------



## sr5boy (May 12, 2010)

ok thanks guys. im planning on ordering a couple gallons from raka soon, so ill keep yall posted on how she turns out. does the gheenoe shop ship products(rubrails) or should i order some through my local dealer?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey Charlie, you sholdn't need a couple gallons (you can build the entire boat with that much. The rule of a good layup is 50/50. Example: if you use 6oz glass (6oz per sq yard) then you should use 6oz of epoxy. But because you are new to this you would use more like 20% more. And you shouldn't need to cover the entire hull. Keep that in mind when you are ordering and save yourself enough $$$ to fill your tank a few times.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Wherever you plan to glass you will need to grind down past the gelcoat to get a good bond.

Wear as much resperator and protective clothing as you can afford. Very itchy stuff ground glass is.


----------



## sr5boy (May 12, 2010)

thanks ducknut!...yeah un shore...been doing lots of sanding and grinding, my dad picked up a military gas mask with resporator for 20$ at the surplus store. works great. Are you suggesting i do the glassing on the inside of the hull? outside? or both?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Do it on the inside. IF you do it on the outside you will spend days fairing to get a good looking job. On the inside you can cover the ugliness with paint and use spome of the Krylon webbing spray to keep it hidden from the eye.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Almost every gheenoe I've redone's side walls look like. The new plastic rails straighten it right up. A lot of the older boats that had aluminum rails would bend and warp the sides. I can almost guarentee new plastic rails will solve your problem


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> Almost every gheenoe I've redone's side walls look like. The new plastic rails straighten it right up. A lot of the older boats that had aluminum rails would bend and warp the sides. I can almost guarentee new plastic rails will solve your problem



X2 [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------

